# Music taste compatibility in relationships: important or whatev?



## DayDreamers (Aug 25, 2010)

Music is highly important to me, 
but I don't think I should limit my choices to people
who only like the same music as me...
...however, that is not to say I see Justin Bieber being compatible with someone who likes the Foo Fighters. 
Somethings just gotta give.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I think music is a good way to get to meet people, however, it shouldn't be the biggest factor in a relationship. You shouldn't not be with someone because your musical tastes are different and if it does become a problem in the relationship than it probably wouldn't have worked out anyway. I think it's great if a girl I'm dating loves the same music I do; if she's not too interested maybe she'll eventually get used to hearing it and start to like it. If not, then we don't _have_ to listen to each others music.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

As long as they don't annoy me with their music it's all okay. 
But yeah, I prefer the same music taste with my SO though.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

For me, it's not about whether or not we have the same taste in music, but that we both have the same passion and undying love for music. As long as that's there, I'm good.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

My husband listens to such a wide variety of stuff...some of it I hate, some of it I love, but the biggest conflict is the quanitity of music rather than "quality". He likes to have music or just background noise on all the time, and I prefer quite much of the time. (Kind of weird considering he's the introvert and I'm the extrovert but I work at an answering service and when I'm not hearing people's voices in my ears I'm hearing music in my ears. I tend to get sensory overload after 8+ hours of noise being pounded into my ears) but that's when it comes to playing music, we can easily find something we both agree on.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

It doesn't matter a whole lot, but at the same time, if a girl likes Coldplay, I go, "... See ya." Also, bluegrass and country are not acceptable. (Exceptions: Bonnie Raitt, Dolly Parton, Reba McEntire, "******* Woman", and "Before He Cheats" - Taylor Swift and Sheryl Crow are not desirable, but forgivable as well.)


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

How dare they not like the same music as me :O Tis an affront on human nature and individuality.

Firing them out of a cannon into the sun would be too good for them, if I twere to be asked.

_Stomps off in finest slippers_


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Hm, I like both types of music, black and death metal, so there must be a link with her!


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

For me it doesn't have to be identical, but having some similarities is good. I like the occasional concert or festival and if we like the same kind of music then you've at least got one person you can drag with you.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Dreamy McFumbles said:


> How dare they not like the same music as me :O Tis an affront on human nature and individuality.
> 
> Firing them out of a cannon into the sun would be too good for them, if I twere to be asked.
> 
> _Stomps off in finest slippers_














Okay, now back to topic: It depends. I'm into the whole rock/alternative/indie stuff... So it would be nice to have a guy who listens to genres that are under the "rock" label. But hey, if he likes some total random band that I've never heard of, more power to him; Diversity is awesome!

Oh, and to *HELL* with Justin Bieber/Hannah Montana!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd say there is a strong likely hood that our tastes in music do signify parts of our personality. I've hung out with groups of people that are into very particular types of music and I've found they all have common interests that can be linked to that genre. Which is good because some genres have common themes running through them that transcend the actual music. The post rock/shoegaze/ambient music thread is a good example. Beyond the music the people that listen to that music share interests that the bands actually sing about... they are ideas and beliefs of particular topics. Some music can be positive some negative some sad some uplifting and that can influence us big time. It is a bit of a pigeon holing idea I know what on a very basic level I feel it to be true. But sure like anything their are always exceptions for example people that listen to two (seemingly) conflicting genres... it happens and it's great. It shows that there are no boundaries and no boxes... just a rough guideline.
Out of all the people I've ever been friends with they've all at last been interested in one or two similar bands. When I see some that listens to completely different genres I get this feeling like we're oil and water, it's like a bad pheromone match.. all these warning signs go off "bad bad bad abort abort". And I'm fine with that. Whn I meet soeone who listens to a band I know I Think "wow so they listen/understand/and agree with the messages and ideas that are contained within the songs", I feel a bond. 

I hope that all makes sense..even though I'm pretty much reiterating the whole thread


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

It does seem like the people who have the same taste in music as me share common interests with me.
I'd say music compatibility is important for me because that's pretty much all I'm good at talking about. If I want to get to know a person I can always start there and then gradually become comfortable talking about other things.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't want a clone of me in any way but liking the same music was me is a good thing, not essential, but I won't tolerate someone telling me my taste sucks either. It would be better to have someone who likes the same stuff since you can go to shows together, relax and listen to stuff together, share favourites and show each other new stuff you might each like, etc.


----------

